# Duncan vs Sproul and the WCF?



## cwjudyjr (Sep 27, 2007)

I am interested in the strengths and/or weaknesses between these two authors and their books on the Westminster Confession of faith:

The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century, Vol. 1 and 2 - L Duncan

Truths We Confess: A Layman's Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith: Volume 1 and 2 - Sproul

Thank you!

Conrad


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 27, 2007)

Conrad

Not sure I can help you much, but RC Sproul's volumes are a commentary on the WCF, whereas Ligon Duncan's are a series of articles on topics related to the Westminster Standards (establishment principle, worship, eschatology etc) rather than an exposition of the WCF itself.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 27, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Conrad
> 
> Not sure I can help you much, but RC Sproul's volumes are a commentary on the WCF, whereas Ligon Duncan's are a series of articles on topics related to the Westminster Standards (establishment principle, worship, eschatology etc) rather than an exposition of the WCF itself.


This is true; it's apples vs oranges.


----------

